# Any tips for separation anxiety?



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So Matley does seem to have some separation anxiety whenever we leave to go to work during the day. Has anyone else had experience with this? What have you tried that worked for your dog?


----------



## Lisie (Nov 3, 2014)

Is Matley a puppy or an adult dog? How do you know about the separation anxiety...what is Matley doing? I crate my dogs as puppies at night and when I need to leave the house and can't bring them with me. They have loved their crates and felt safe in them, except for my newest puppy, who was a shelter dog, so I can understand her trepidation. Not sure myself what I am going to do if I have to leave her home. 

Aside from crating, I found that exercising my dogs thoroughly before going out helped. Ideally, if they are tuckered out they care less about what I am doing. :smile: The only other thing that comes to mind is leaving them with a safe toy/treat that will divert their attention. My dogs like marrow bones (I buy big, sturdy ones). Again, I wouldn't leave my dog with anything until I was sure of her behavior. 

Lastly, from my experience, it took me leaving and coming back, starting with very short stints, say, out in the yard where she could see me, for ten minutes, and working it up until she realized I was coming back. I hope that helps!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Well we have been keeping him in the bathroom while we go to work because he doesn't like the crate we had bought and he was doing very good at not destroying everything. He barks like crazy (which is weird considering he can't even hear it) and has been kind of scratching at the bottom of the door. Also, if I go outside to get something out of the car, even if my wife is also sitting in the room, he will just sit at the door staring at it and sniffing underneath the door waiting for me to come back. We may try some of those ideas of doing short times and stuff like that. Thank you!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

NutroGeoff said:


> Well we have been keeping him in the bathroom while we go to work


One word--Crate

When Seamus was little, my plan was to keep him closed in the bathroom , the doggie door is in the bathroom, that way he could go in and out. 
He HATED that! Once, he was so stressed that he had diarrhea all over the bathroom. He also chewed up a bunch of molding in the bathroom. 

He had been in his crate and liked it, but I wanted to try something to give him more freedom when I was gone. It was a bad idea! 
Dogs are denning animals. The usually feel safe and happy in their crates. Even now, when I got to bed, Seamus goes into his crate (he's 7 1/2) He starts the night in the crate, I leave the door open, he usually finished on a couch in the living room. 
When I go to work, he LOVES to go into his crate. That's where he spends the day. 

I could tell more stories of how much he loves his crate, but I think you get the idea. 

Teaghan isn't as enamored with her crate, when I'm at work she sleeps on my bed. Both crate and bed are in my closed bedroom.


----------



## Lisie (Nov 3, 2014)

Hmmm... interesting. Is Matley deaf? Sorry, I'm still new here and trying to find out about everyone and their dogs. How old is he? If he is indeed deaf, then this is a whole new question for us to ponder. That could be a big trigger.

StdPooDad... an offshoot/related question. What if crating is not an option, as it may not be for Matley, and I already know it isn't except for very short periods of time for our shelter pup? What then for the separation anxiety? I do hear you, though, on dogs loving their crates as their den/personal space.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

NutroGeoff said:


> Well we have been keeping him in the bathroom while we go to work because he doesn't like the crate we had bought and he was doing very good at not destroying everything. He barks like crazy (which is weird considering he can't even hear it) and has been kind of scratching at the bottom of the door. Also, if I go outside to get something out of the car, even if my wife is also sitting in the room, he will just sit at the door staring at it and sniffing underneath the door waiting for me to come back. We may try some of those ideas of doing short times and stuff like that. Thank you!


What type of crate have you tried? If it was a standard wire crate, you may want to try an airline style crate instead. Our boxer, Jackson, is an absolute Houdini in a wire crate! We bought him a very large one (48 in.), but he met us at the door every time we went out. I bought snaps, like on a dog collar, and secured them all the way around the door (3 on each of the three opening sides). Jackson simply broke a weld on the metal near the bottom of the door on the frame part and squeezed through. I don't know how his 60 lb. self did it w/out destroying the crate - amazing! Interestingly, Jackson loved going in it to sleep with the door open, and we fed him in his crate to make it a positive experience.

We then bought a 36 in. airline style crate from chewy that got good reviews and it holds him! He doesn't like being left in it, but he can't get out, and he doesn't hurt himself trying. Fortunately, he we've found that he doesn't really need crating, and we leave him out when we go out for short periods of time (a couple of hours), but it's good to know that we have a crate that will hold him, when necessary (when a service person comes over, etc.). BTW, we still feed him in his crate to keep the experience positive. Here's a link to the crate we got Jackson: Petmate Sky Kennel, Medium


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

He is indeed deaf and he is between a year and 2 years, we just adopted him a couple of weeks ago and they didn't know his exact age. And we did use just the standard wire crate, he hated it. Has anyone used one of those calming infusers before?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Purchase or download "Through a Dogs Ear", play when you're gone. You can buy DAP as a plug in or spray, hpget a Thundershirt.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

NutroGeoff said:


> Has anyone used one of those calming infusers before?


Yes, I have gotten CALM oil from the scent project.com

But I rarely use it anymore, I occasionally use calm spray from the scent project, and as InkedMarie suggested, get a Thundershirt.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Lisie;316441
StdPooDad... an offshoot/related question. What if crating is not an option said:


> Tough Question: I guess I've had an easy time of it, my dogs have never tried to get out of their crates. Why would it not be an option? Classic Conditioning should work for any dog. But I"m not in your situation, don't know why it's not an option for your shelter pup. Tell me more..


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I would play him some music or something to keep him company, but being deaf that wouldn't help him. I have considered the Thundershirt though and I'm definitely looking into that. Also, I'm not sure what DAP is.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

NutroGeoff said:


> I would play him some music or something to keep him company, but being deaf that wouldn't help him. I have considered the Thundershirt though and I'm definitely looking into that. Also, I'm not sure what DAP is.


Might be this...D.A.P. - Dog Appeasing Pheromone
I just looked it up.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Ahhhhh, that makes sense, I actually bought one of those today, made by Sentry. It supposedly has a lavender chamomile scent. I hope that helps him.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

i know some people who've had really good results using thundershirts. I bought some for my lot, doesn't do much for 2 of them, but the third one seems to feel better using it. He'll even "ask" for it, but it doesn't calm him completely. Just let's him be less tense. i know someone who had good results from using the gnc calming biscuits, too


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah the Thundershirt is definitely my next option.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So the Sentry diffuser thing seems to be making a bit of a difference. As soon as we plugged it in, Matley walked into the room and started sniffing around. I just hope it's been keeping him calm during the day.


----------



## Lisie (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi, NutroGeoff,

The mention of the diffusor reminded me of something which has completely slipping my mind. Sentry also makes a pheromone collar, Apaptil, (DAP) which, according to our trainer, gives your dog the same calming affects as being around his mom. The collar worked well for us when our lab was a puppy, since the collar is constantly with your dog. The heat from his body activates it. I'd say it was definitely worth the $20. Glad that the diffuser is helping! I'd totally forgotten about it, since our house is an open floor plan. Please let us know how it works in the long run.

The suggestion of the airline crate, by Georgiapeach, is a good one that I may also try. I was just talking with a shelter friend of mine today and she suggested the same thing, although she called it a plastic "carrier". They run about $200. StdpooDad, the issue with crating, at least for my pup, even at 35 lbs, is that she will also break the welds and bend the bars! I can't crate her even if I am only a few feet away and clearly in viewing distance. And, certainly not trying to hijack Nutro's thread here, the issues run deeper than separation anxiety. Yesterday she ate a sock....an entire sock. I watched her do it, but couldn't catch her. This is the 3rd time I've had to induce vomiting, and this is with me as a full time doggie mom, eyes glued to her! I do think it must be a shelter issue; she was in 3 before we adopted her, at around 4 months old. 

The suggestion of music is a great one, although I understand this won't work for Matley. What about television as a visual distraction? I don't know your set up. I know there are even channels specifically designed for dogs (I think it's called dogtv on Directv).


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That collar is a really good idea! I may have to look into that one! And oh wow, a sock?! Haha. And yeah we may have to set something up on the TV for him. Once we have had him a while longer and I am sure he won't destroy the couch or something expensive, I will probably have to leave him free in the apartment and maybe just get one of those videos or find a channel or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

I think if you keep doing all of these things people have suggested like sticking to a consistent routine, staying calm yourself, giving him lots of structured exercise, puzzle-type toys like Kongs and then also things like the Thundershirt and the DAP, you will start to see a difference. There's no quick fix, as you know. The key may just be time and patience and consistency. Hopefully he's not doing too much damage in the bathroom.

And while I realize exercise itself is no cure for separation anxiety, I think it does make a difference (at least a little) if the dog is tired. Are you making sure to walk or run with him for at least an hour a day? Maybe increase whatever you're doing and try having him wear a dog backpack to burn a little more energy. Also, feeding him his meals from puzzle-type toys vs. a bowl even when you're home can help him drain some more mental/emotional energy. As far as I'm concerned, anything that drains a little energy helps! 

Hopefully things are going better already.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

The puzzle toy is a great idea! He hasn't really been into any toys at all since we got him but the puzzle toy is a great idea.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So today I left Matley out in the apartment today and he did pretty good. Didn't destroy anything or chew up the couches, thankfully. I don't know if he barked or anything while I was gone but I believe he did pretty well.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Ok, so Matley seems to have regressed in his separation anxiety. We left him out a couple of days ago and he completely destroyed out blinds trying to look out the window. Then yesterday he went a little crazy in my bathroom and broke a couple of things. We are going to be getting a Thundershirt as soon as possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

How are things now?

Unfortunately, I don't think the Thundershirt is going to help very much. Sure, it can help a little with mild anxiety, but unfortunately it's not going to fix your problem. If it does, then that's great! I sure hope it does. I'm wondering if you should consider anti-anxiety medication for him. I realize no dog owner wants to give their dog medication if they don't have to, but might be something to think about for a temporary help while you continue to use the other ideas/tools people have suggested ... Thundershirt, puzzle toys, lots of exercise, music, calm routine, structure, etc. Just a thought. The goal would be to eventually wean him off of the medication.

I hope it's been a good couple of days.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

Oops, scratch the music idea. Forgot he can't hear!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeahh. I'm hoping that time and work will help him too. He just needs to know that he is ours and isn't going anywhere. Haha. But yeah I'm hoping the Thundershirt will ease some of the anxiety and make it to where he doesn't feel the need to destroy everything.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So we finally got the Thundershirt in the mail. Tried it on Matley and he seems to like it. He does rub up against stuff a lot more, walls, the couch, the Christmas tree... haha. But it does seem to calm him down a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

Glad to hear it's helping, even if it helps a little!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, it is a bit more helpful. I just hope he continues to get more comfortable.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I feel bad, my wife and I have been babysitting a friend from church's baby for the last couple of nights so we had to leave Matley and Baxter at my in-law's house with Sidney. I think Matley feels like we abandoned him there. I went and checked on them this morning and he was so happy to see me but I worry that he is just sad while we aren't there.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So even with the Thundershirt, Marley is slowly destroying his crate. I got him one of the plastic travel crates thinking it may help, but he still freaks out a bit. He is kind of pulling it apart bit by bit.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Geoff, have you tried leaving him loose, with "Through a dogs ear" playing and a Kong stuffed with something good?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I have left him loose with some toys with treats in them and his water buffalo horn. Unfortunately though I can't play anything for him since he is deaf.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Meet someone at the dog park who swore that the GNC calming treats are great. The topic came up because my lot were wearing their thundershirts (they make pretty good light jackets and are useful for layering).He said that he thought they worked better than the shirts and easier to use, but when combined were really terrific.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I will have to look into that. I'd hate to have to give him medication to keep him calm but if it will prevent him from hurting himself and scratching up his nose and whatnot, I think I might just have to do it.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

A little update, Matley seems to be getting more comfortable in our apartment. He is going in his cage with a lot less effort. All we have to do now is point at the cage and he will go in there. He still seems to be scratching at the cage and hurting his nose and things but he is definitely getting better.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank goodness he is getting a little better. He probably just needs time.


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

When I go outside for work, I leave my dog in the hall of my home. He is very intelligent and well behaved. He enjoyed his time and also keep my home clean.


----------

